# CFOP OLL/PLL Solvers: When did you start using 4LLL, OLL, PLL?



## goodatthis (Apr 5, 2014)

When did you start learning/ using 4LLL, then full PLL, then full OLL? I'm just wondering when most people start. So please post down below when you started using each using this template:

Current Average: 
4LLL: 
Full PLL: 
Full OLL: 

And keep in mind, if you haven't learned one of them yet, just say so. And if you are currently learning one of them, say what time you were at when you started. 


Example for me: 

Current Average: 28 sec
4LLL: 35
Full PLL: Currently Learning
Full OLL: n/a


----------



## qwertyt1 (Apr 5, 2014)

Current Average: 25.2 ish
4LLL: 38
Full PLL: currently learning 15/21
Full OLL: N/A


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 5, 2014)

Current average: 30 ish
4LLL: 1:00
F2l: 50
PLL: 40
OLL: N/A

I thought that it would be a good idea to add when we learned F2L in pairs, instead of corner, then edge.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2014)

Current Average: 13.4ish
4LLL: 50 or so
Full PLL: 35ish, finished around 30
Full OLL: 27ish, finished around 21


----------



## Ralinda4 (Apr 5, 2014)

Current average: 17.25ish
4LLL: Probably about 40-35 seconds, it was a while ago
Full PLL: Maybe 30-25ish? It was a while ago too.
Full OLL: Currently at 28/57 learned, when I started I was about 20 seconds average.


----------



## TDM (Apr 5, 2014)

Current Average: 15
4LLL: 50
Full PLL: 30
Full OLL: Haven't learned yet.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Apr 5, 2014)

Current Average: 17 sec
4LLL: Around 30 sec I think.
Full PLL: 27 sec
Full OLL: 22 sec / I've learned 53 of them


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 5, 2014)

Cuber9991 said:


> Current Average: 17 sec
> 4LLL: Around 30 sec I think.
> Full PLL: 27 sec
> Full OLL: 22 sec / I've learned 53 of them


You got the beginners method to 30 seconds before you even learned anything else?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 5, 2014)

Current Average: 28 sec
4LLL: From start to 1:10
Full PLL: 1:10 finished around 50 
Full OLL: 45 sec finished around 35 seconds


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 5, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> You got the beginners method to 30 seconds before you even learned anything else?



4LLL is not beginner's method anymore, beginner's method is only the sune and anti-sune algs.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Apr 5, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> You got the beginners method to 30 seconds before you even learned anything else?



It was between 30 and 33 seconds. Yes.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> 4LLL is not beginner's method anymore, beginner's method is only the sune and anti-sune algs.



He said when he started learning it. Also, It seems like he was using F2L, so it's not the method a beginner uses just beginner LL.


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 5, 2014)

Current average: 18-19
4LLL: I'm not even sure. I kind of just used the Dan Brown last layer as I learned some PLL and OLL. It wasn't very methodical.
PLL: Around 22-25.
OLL: Haven't finished.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 5, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> He said when he started learning it. Also, It seems like he was using F2L, so it's not the method a beginner uses just beginner LL.



Oh I see, I misunderstood the OP


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 5, 2014)

Current Average: 16 sec
4LLL: Started at around 30 sec 
Full PLL: Started around 30 sec, I figured why not learn them all? 
Full OLL: Started around 20 sec, I still have 6 left that I just never bothered to learn.


----------



## ahmfast1 (Apr 5, 2014)

Current Average: 11
4LLL: 50ish
Full PLL: 23
Full OLL: 14


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 5, 2014)

Current Average: 17 sec
4LLL: Started at around 30 sec 
Full PLL: Started around 23 sec, Still dont know G perms and N perms
Full OLL: N/A. Hopefully will do it in future


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 5, 2014)

Current average: 23-24
4LLL: from the start
Full PLL: 65
Full OLL: learned dots at 50 and started the rest at 35; currently use about 40


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 5, 2014)

Current average: 18-19 seconds
4LLL: maybe 45-50
Full PLL: 37 seconds. I thought it was 27, then I looked at my posts in the accomplishment thread. lol
I started using OLL like maybe 30, the ridiculously easy cases. I learned over time all but 1, which I still don't know.
Its the awkward without headlights that isnt M U (sexysledge) M'.
I guess I don't know full OLL, but I've known a majority of it since maybe 25 or so.


----------



## Ralinda4 (Apr 5, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> 4LLL: maybe 45-50
> Full PLL: 37 seconds. I thought it was 27, then I looked at my posts in the accomplishment thread. lol
> I started using OLL like maybe 30, the ridiculously easy cases. I learned over time all but 1, which I still don't know.
> Its the awkward without headlights that isnt M U (sexysledge) M'.
> I guess I don't know full OLL, but I've known a majority of it since maybe 25 or so.



When I learned that case I used (R U R' U') (R U' R) (F' U' F) (R U R'), and I remembered it since RUR'U' takes out the f2l pair, RU'R breaks it and puts the corner with white (or whatever cross colour) facing upwards in UBL, F'U'F rotates the corner so white is now facing the right and RUR' just reinserts it. That might not be the quickest algorithm for it, but I found it quite easy to remember. Maybe this'll be helpful for you, maybe it won't. Either way, good luck with that single OLL case/cubing in general.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ralinda4 said:


> When I learned that case I used (R U R' U') (R U' *R'*) (F' U' F) (R U R'), and I remembered it since RUR'U' takes out the f2l pair, RU'R breaks it and puts the corner with white (or whatever cross colour) facing upwards in UBL, F'U'F rotates the corner so white is now facing the right and RUR' just reinserts it. That might not be the quickest algorithm for it, but I found it quite easy to remember. Maybe this'll be helpful for you, maybe it won't. Either way, good luck with that single OLL case/cubing in general.


Pretty sure you meant R'
Also, that is the case I know- M U (sexysledge) M'. The other one is the one I don't know 
Chill alg though.

I just learned the (R, r, U) one and I know it now.


----------



## GG (Apr 5, 2014)

current 21.xx

4LLL 35
PLL 24
OLL (40/57) 21


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 5, 2014)

GG said:


> current 21.xx
> 
> 4LLL 35
> PLL 24
> OLL (40/57) 21


OLL is not required to be sub 20. You can easily get sub 20 with 2 look oll and PLL. I avg 16-17 sec and I still use 2 look oll  Make sure your F2L is fast. Like 8 sec


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 5, 2014)

Current Average: 16 sec
4LLL: never bothered with 2-look PLL
Full PLL: 1 min
Full OLL: 30 sec


----------



## tx789 (Apr 5, 2014)

current average 18
4LLL 54-1:04 (I improved 10 second in a week. That was the week before my first comp. I learned 2 look OLL then)
PLL 33ish
OLL I don't know the awkward shapes(I kind of do know two). So I know only 55/57 OLLs


----------



## GG (Apr 6, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> OLL is not required to be sub 20. You can easily get sub 20 with 2 look oll and PLL. I avg 16-17 sec and I still use 2 look oll  Make sure your F2L is fast. Like 8 sec



I know it's not required but I really enjoy learning the algorithms, 
And I'm quite fast at f2l anyway, 
I think 2look oll is holding me back....


----------



## cuboy63 (Apr 6, 2014)

GG said:


> I know it's not required but I really enjoy learning the algorithms,
> *And I'm quite fast at f2l anyway*,
> I think 2look oll is holding me back....



If you average around 20, you''re F2L is definitely not fast enough. There is still a lot of room for improvement. Never stop focusing on improving your F2L.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Apr 6, 2014)

Current Average: 20 sec
4LLL: 35 seconds
Full PLL: Started at 22, but still learning (15/21).
Full OLL: Barely know 2-look OLL


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 6, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> OLL is not required to be sub 20. You can easily get sub 20 with 2 look oll and PLL. I avg 16-17 sec and I still use 2 look oll  Make sure your F2L is fast. Like 8 sec



Wow, I guess my LL is pretty fast (back when I used CFOP), because I can pull a 13 second F2L and end up with an 18 second solve.



GG said:


> I know it's not required but I really enjoy learning the algorithms,
> *And I'm quite fast at f2l anyway, *
> I think 2look oll is holding me back....



Lolwut -- you should practice lookahead by tracking multiple pairs at the same time.


----------



## kcl (Apr 6, 2014)

GG said:


> I know it's not required but I really enjoy learning the algorithms,
> And I'm quite fast at f2l anyway,
> I think 2look oll is holding me back....



Yeah no. I got sub 14 with 2 look OLL. If your F2l isn't sub 6, keep working on it.


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 6, 2014)

Current average ~ 27 seconds
4LLL at 1 minute
Full PLL at 30 seconds. (Just recently)
I know 2LOLL and a few of the easy cases.


----------



## GuRoux (Apr 6, 2014)

current CFOP average = 22
4LLL at 35
Full PLL at 25


----------



## kcl (Apr 6, 2014)

Current Average: barely sub 10
4LLL: 40?
Full PLL: 21ish
Full OLL: 12ish


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 6, 2014)

Current average: ~22
4LLL, PLL, OLL, and everything: not yet.

I use sort of a beginners method/ 4LLL hybrid that's probably about as fast as 4LLL. I'm getting close to done learning PLLs. I'm partway through learning my last 2 G perms. Then I'll just have R and N left. I never bothered to actually switch to 4 look because using 2 step permutation wouldn't be faster than what I'm doing, which is EO, EP, CO, and CP. 

I don't even know full 2 look OLL. I mean, I do, but some of them are just beginners method algs. They're slow, and I need to learn better ones once I finish PLL. 

My last layer is really, really holding me back. I'm not fast, but I average 13 or 14 for F2L. LL is barely sub 10. If I used 3 look last layer (2 look OLL, full PLL) I'd easily be sub 20.


----------



## GG (Apr 6, 2014)

cuboy63 said:


> If you average around 20, you''re F2L is definitely not fast enough. There is still a lot of room for improvement. Never stop focusing on improving your F2L.


Thanks for the advice Bill!
(p.s. break the owr soon please!! )


----------



## Sky Cuber (Apr 6, 2014)

Current avg. 38.91
4lll. 53.97 avg. 
Oll na
Pll learning. Actually want to learn. No time.


----------



## aiolos (Apr 7, 2014)

Current Average: 22
4LLL: 35
Full PLL: 22
Full OLL: still learning silly goose


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

aiolos said:


> Current Average: 22
> 4LLL: 35
> Full PLL: 22
> Full OLL: still learning silly goose



He asked when you started


----------

